# How do you clean target gunk off of your arrows?



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

After hundreds of shots into my target, my arrows seem to have developed a thin layer to "gunk" on the first few inches after the tip. I can scrap it off with my fingernail, but its kinda tedious. Is there a way to clean them without damaging them? They are RedHead Carbon Fury arrows.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

If you are shooting into a foam target...like a 3-D Deer, the material is probably foam from the target. Arrows cause so much friction that it melts a little of the target.

It never bothered me, so I never clean it off....but if I were going to try, I would start with soapy water, if that didn't work I would try alcohol, if that didn't work I may try nail polish remover / paint thinner....I that point if it still didn't work, I would decided I could live with it, or buy new arrows 

Good luck


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

What Chunky said. 

Acetone (basically nail polish remover) will work too. Just don't let any type of solvent (nail polish remover, paint thinner, etc.) soak on a carbon arrow for a long period of time. It can break down the arrow. Rubbing the arrow with it won't be a problem though. I use acetone to clean glue off my arrows all the time.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

starting fluid....(can of ether)


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

some how posted on wrong subject


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

fi**** said:


> some how posted on wrong subject


LMAO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

woody's arrow lube.


----------

